# jong hap mu sool



## hong kong fooey (Nov 7, 2005)

hey guys just wanted to let you know what kin da of koren martial arts I have taken. I pratice a style called jong hap mu sool and it means combined martial arts. we learn a couple different styles like we do some tae kwon do, judo, hapkido all in all it's pretty kool. i never knew ther was a way to fall without hurting yourself until i started taking the class


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 7, 2005)

_ i never knew ther was a way to fall without hurting yourself_

And from what little Hapkido I've experienced, there are ways to make someone fall that make it hard for them to do it without hurting themself


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2005)

Judo, or the Korean Yudo?


----------



## hong kong fooey (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.jonghapmusool.com/index.htmlwww.jonghapmusool.com 
info@jonghapmusool.com
(304) 876-0288

http://www.jonghapmusool.com/index.htmlhttp://www.jonghapmusool.com/index.htmlhttp://www.jonghapmusool.com/history.htmlhttp://www.jonghapmusool.com/schedule.htmlhttp://www.jonghapmusool.com/contact.htmlhttp://www.jonghapmusool.com/gallery.html*What is Jong Hap Mu Sool?*

Be Your Best | The Art of Jong Hap Mu Sool
*Be Your Best*


Our mission is to connect with people and guide them on their journey to self-awareness. Reaching a level of mental and physical confidence, a person can empower him or herself to be their best. We all face challenges everyday at home, school and work. At times, a person might find him or herself wondering:
_*"What is the purpose of life?*_
_*Am I living life to my potential?*_
_*Is there more I can do?"*_
We at Jong Hap Mu Sool (JHMS) Martial Arts provide an environment where a person can nurture his or her internal growth through the mental and physical disciplines of martial arts. We focus on cooperative rather than competitive learning practices to help each student reach their individual potential. By creating strong unity in the studio, we can collectively reach greater goals by helping our community, our state, this nation, and the greater world. Along this journey, a person can discover their purpose and unique potential, and can contribute towards making this world a better place. In order to build this momentum, one must begin with the individual.
"I hope martial artists are more interested in the root of martial arts and not the decorative branches, flowers or leaves. It is futile to argue as to which single leaf, which design of branches or which attractive flower you like; when you understand the root, you understand all its blossoming."
- Bruce Lee
_Tao of Jeet Kun Do_

The foundation of JHMS is rooted in core traditional values of respect, humility, honesty, trust and loyalty. Each of these has a distinct definition, but their application will be unique to everyone. As the student progresses on this journey, these values will provide strong roots where they can nurture their full and boundless potential. This inner realization is the building block of this martial art system.
^ Back to top
*The Art of Jong Hap Mu Sool*

The meaning of the words "Jong Hap Mu Sool" is "combining all martial arts."





*JONG HAP* - To combine, harmony.
*MU SOOL* - Martial arts.
JHMS is a system of fighting designed as an adaption of many styles to become useful in modern times. Martial arts were never intended to become stagnant or fixed and without change. The idea was to constantly upgrade and improve in order to always have the best and most effective fighting system currently available. JHMS is a system of self-defense based on fundamental offensive and defensive techniques. These techniques can be classified as follows:





Standing/Free-Moving
Standing Clinch/Takedowns
Ground Fighting
These categories include joint locking, striking, punching, kicking, throwing, falling and wrestling techniques, providing a well rounded fighting method. JHMS is based on the theory of circular movements as opposed to direct encounter. Direct impact may cause injury and may be unsuccessful against greater power. Jong Hap Mu Sool's circular actions require less energy, but much knowlege and skill.
^ Back to top
All materials ©2005 Jong Hap Mu Sool, LLC - www.jonghapmusool.com


----------

